# Maverick ET-735 Issues



## plimtuna (Apr 4, 2015)

I received my ET-735 this afternoon from Amazon.  Prime = free two day shipping.

I am already ready to return it.

Installed app on Samsung S5 no problems.

Connected through bluetooth no problem when sitting in front of my MES 40.

app made it easy to set temps.  But NOTE - you can only set the temps on the app, not on the device.  The device only has three buttons.  ON/OFF  C/F and BlueTooth on or off.     There is no button to rotate through the probes.  

Set it up on the app.  No problem.  Nice pictures etc.

Went to sit in front of the TV, Line of sight less than 20 feet away.  No connection.  Tried several times to reset, both the unit and the app, no luck unless I am right in front of the device.  

Now, while in front of my MES and the device, it connects, but says no probes are plugged in.  I double check, the two probes are plugged in  (first time they did register).

Nothing but headaches.  Maybe the bluetooth is not worth it.  I want my buttons back to control it at the smoker and the phone.

(I can do this with the MES 40 2nd Gen and its remote).

I want to cry, I wanted so much to prove my MES's probes and it's heat controller/thermometer were not accurate.  

Any suggestions any one?


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 5, 2015)

My understanding is that the New Bluetooth ET-735 is a transmitter only, and all the features of the thermometer are only available thru the app on your phone. 

I have no issues with the New Bluetooth ET-735 when using it on my IPhone 4S. 

How old is your Samsung S5?

Todd


----------



## plimtuna (Apr 5, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> My understanding is that the New Bluetooth ET-735 is a transmitter only, and all the features of the thermometer are only available thru the app on your phone.
> 
> I have no issues with the New Bluetooth ET-735 when using it on my IPhone 4S.
> 
> ...


My Samsung S5 is only 9 months.  I currently use with three other Bluetooth enabled items (my two different cars and my ear piece), and I have no issues with them.  

My issue was only partly the distance.  Even when standing right in front of the unit and my MES it was ill functioning.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 5, 2015)

I emailed my rep at Maverick, but unfortunately, won't have a response until tomorrow!

Will post his response and/or give you a contact at Maverick as soon as I get a reply from them.

Todd


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 5, 2015)

No offense to maverick but I am sticking with my 733. I don't like having to tie my phone or tablet up running a thermo. And the 733 signal is way stronger than a Bluetooth signal will be.


----------



## plimtuna (Apr 5, 2015)

Well,, i tried it again today.  I even rebooted my phone to make it was not the issue.

Basically, two main issues.

1.  Poor connectivity. Literally I have to be right in front of the MES smoker to get a signal.

2.  It often does not see the probes that are plugged in.

Temperature wise, I think it read accurate, I confirmed with my Onieda, which has been faithfully correct for me.

Tomorrow I get Maverick involved before forcing the return on Amazon.


----------



## bigd3077 (Apr 6, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> No offense to maverick but I am sticking with my 733. I don't like having to tie my phone or tablet up running a thermo. And the 733 signal is way stronger than a Bluetooth signal will be.




X2.

If it was wifi enabled, and I could use my phone to connect anywhere, I would have bought this. My 733 has excellent range and no connecting issues.


----------



## gary s (Apr 6, 2015)

Hope you get it worked out, Those things are frustrating 

Gary


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 6, 2015)

plimtuna said:


> I received my ET-735 this afternoon from Amazon.  Prime = free two day shipping.
> 
> I am already ready to return it.
> 
> ...


As promised, I contacted my Rep at Maverick, and he forwarded me the name of someone for you to contact directly regarding your issues.  I PM'd you with the name and phone #.

Keep us posted on the results!

THX!

Todd


----------



## plimtuna (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for the help Todd.

I unfortunately work in a tall office building far away from the dreamy environment of my grill, smoker, palm trees and pool.  I will try to see when I can get time to call with the unit in front of me and my wife not asking for something to be reached or moved.

I am going to do some more troubleshooting of trying the app on my Samsung Note, my wife's iPhone and her iPad mini.


----------



## plimtuna (Apr 6, 2015)

*Good news and bad news*

- Bad news - air conditioning went out at the old homestead, forcing me to head home early from work.

- Good News - being home this afternoon allowed me to play some more with the Maverick ET-735.  Saturday and Sunday it was a non-working solution.

REALLY GOOD NEWS - I installed the downloadable app on my Samsung Tab 3 and it works fine.  I also installed it on my iPhone 5 and it works fine.

Notes - the Bluetooth connectivity is much improved over my Samsung S5 (that only occasionally worked when standing right in front of the MES).  The Samsung Tab 3 gave me about 40' and two rooms away.  The ipone 5 gave me 30' and one room away.  

So now I will hope for a newer version of the software to run correctly on the android Samsung Galaxy S5.

Now with it fully working consistently I am a fan.  

Todd has them available through this thread... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/183661/new-maverick-et-735-now-available or at the store... *http://amazenproducts.com  *


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 6, 2015)

Cool News!

So, it looks like it may be a compatibility issue with the Samsung Galaxy S5?


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 6, 2015)

plimtuna said:


> *Good news and bad news*
> 
> - Bad news - air conditioning went out at the old homestead, forcing me to head home early from work.
> 
> ...


Air Conditioning?

It's in the 40's up here today!


----------



## plimtuna (Apr 6, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> Cool News!
> 
> So, it looks like it may be a compatibility issue with the Samsung Galaxy S5?


That would be my guess.  I went to Maverick's website and did not find any list of supported devices beyond them saying "• Monitor barbecue temperatures from your IPhone, Ipad, Android or Tablet.*" *  

The Samsung Galaxy S5 qualifies as Android.  I assume they will have software updates shortly to fix the issues.  

Now it is time to order two more probes!

Thanks for your attention Todd.  (Seriously). ;-)


----------



## plimtuna (Apr 6, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> Air Conditioning?
> 
> It's in the 40's up here today!


I live in the desert of Phoenix Arizona.  It is actually a pretty good week for the air to be down.  We are in the low 80's.  10 days ago we set a new record of 95F.  Last time it broke (same issue), it was 115F.  So breaking down this week is kind of a blessing - get all the kinks out before the blast furnace kicks in 5/15.

I love the warmth, it really is a dry heat and you never have to shovel sunshine!

However, it makes for short cold smoking season of about two months (11/15 - 1/15)  Otherwise you can keep the MES 40" under 80 F.


----------



## mburnet6 (Apr 7, 2015)

plimtuna said:


> That would be my guess.  I went to Maverick's website and did not find any list of supported devices beyond them saying "• Monitor barbecue temperatures from your IPhone, Ipad, Android or Tablet.*" *
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy S5 qualifies as Android.  I assume they will have software updates shortly to fix the issues.
> 
> ...


I'm a mobile app developer and can say that the S5 is your issue...I was working on a bluetooth compatible app a few months ago and the S5 and a couple other Samsung phones just did not want to work. Glad you got it working with your other devices.


----------



## guitardude (Apr 14, 2015)

I had started to buy the iGrill several times, but each time I was ready to pull the trigger, it seems they were out of stock. And then I read that Maverick was coming out with this new 4 probe Bluetooth unit, and after years of being a happy Maverick customer, I figured I'd spend the $80+/- and give it a shot.

After two months of using it, pairing it with my iPad and my iPhone, using 1 probe as well as all four, I've got NOTHING but good to say about it. It pairs easily. It stays paired. I can switch from my iPad to my iPhone for overnight cooks and not have any issues. It's accurate. It's giving me 50-75 ft range through brick and even metal walls with NO issues. The new probes are awesome, and no issues using my older probes, either, as I have 10 probes in 3ft and 6ft length.

My ET-732 and ET-733 are now sitting in a box on the smoker trailer, and I'm sure will continue to see use for large smokes as pit monitors, but we now have a new go to unit!

I ordered two more last night, along with 8 6ft hybrid new style waterproof probes!


----------



## plimtuna (Apr 16, 2015)

Second weekend of smoking Report.

Yes, the device still works with iPhone and my Samsun Tab 3.

However, it is still a bit temperamental.  Granted it is Bluetooth and not WiFi.

Temperature accuracy is a very nice plus.  I really trust the numbers it is giving me.  I did a prime rib and pulled when it hit 122, let it sit for 20 minutes (it got to IT of 126F) and it was beautiful rare inside.  Just lovely. 

I am not ready to return it just yet.


----------



## rsnovi (Apr 16, 2015)

I just bought one myself.  I haven't smoked with it yet, but so far it paired with my iPhone quite easily.  It seemed the range worked well with my smoker on my back deck.  If I go to the very front of the house I can get it to drop out.

I came from an iGrill 1.  Once it connected it seemed to work well, but I always had to remove batteries and dink around with it to get it connected.  I do like the data logging on the iGrill, but just being able to get the thermometer to connect is more important.  It seems that Maverick could easily add data logging to their app though.

Whenever I hit the home button in the app it crashes though.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 16, 2015)

*FYI.....*

*I keep track of these issues and pass them on to Maverick*

*If you're having an issue with the New Maverick ET-735, post the issue*

*Todd*


----------



## johgre078 (Apr 16, 2015)

I have the galaxy s5 and the 735.  No problem with distance.   I checked it out to 65 feet and didn't have any problems so far. 
John


----------



## rsnovi (Apr 23, 2015)

Used the 735 for the first time today with solid results.  Cook some chicken breasts and stuck a probe in one.


----------



## rsnovi (Apr 26, 2015)

I did a 17 hour smoke last night and the Maverick 735 work flawless during the entire smoke.  I am quite happy with it.  Plus I like that I can also easily change devices monitoring the temp midway through the smoke.

After having it on for 17 hours I was a little worried about battery life.  The battery indicator still said full afterwards.


----------



## justplainbob (Apr 26, 2015)

i had an older samsung and thought that may have been the issue but even with my s6 I cannot keep a connection 

my main issue is the difference in temps

i noticed the 735 was the same temp as my wsm thermometer

i unplugged the probe from the 735 and immediately plugged it into the 732 and the temperature shot up 20 degrees 

did that on a couple of different smokes with the exact same outcome 

got a great deal with todd so i'm going to find a job for this thermometer eventually but it wont be my go to


----------



## dougmays (May 5, 2015)

mburnet6 said:


> I'm a mobile app developer and can say that the S5 is your issue...I was working on a bluetooth compatible app a few months ago and the S5 and a couple other Samsung phones just did not want to work. Glad you got it working with your other devices.


I'm a developer as well and as i've been researching the 735 i was concerned how compatible with all devices they may have been. Hopefully with enough people on the S5 and Android in general they keep making patches to fix issues. Because i really wanna get this Thermo


TJohnson said:


> *FYI.....*
> 
> *I keep track of these issues and pass them on to Maverick*
> 
> ...


Todd, did the maverick rep happen to mention if their dev team is keeping track and fixing issues as they come in? I know sometimes in the app development world some people tend to go the easy route and fully support the devices that work best (in this case iOS) and suggest using those instead of fixing issues with others :( 


RSNovi said:


> I did a 17 hour smoke last night and the Maverick 735 work flawless during the entire smoke.  I am quite happy with it.  Plus I like that I can also easily change devices monitoring the temp midway through the smoke.
> 
> After having it on for 17 hours I was a little worried about battery life.  The battery indicator still said full afterwards.


@RSNovi  are you on iOS or Android?

I have a S5 and i was about to pull the trigger on this this purchase, ordering through you @TJohnson  :). But if they are still working out bugs i might hold off.


----------



## rsnovi (May 5, 2015)

I am using iOS 8.3.

Chris


----------



## tjohnson (May 5, 2015)

I'm at a trade show this week with my rep from Maverick


----------



## themule69 (May 5, 2015)

I just got off of the phone with Todd @ A-MAZE-N Products going to order an Et-735 and he told me to hold off since I have an Android phone.

Thanks Todd.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## wade (May 5, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> I'm at a trade show this week with my rep from Maverick


Trade shows can be fun - I hope there are lots of new things being launched there


----------



## homeruk (May 18, 2015)

Have to say i purchased the ET-735 for my htc one m8 and nothing but hassle with it not connecting, dropping the connection not reconnecting etc etc, its one of those wish i hadn't purchased it items,

ive spent more time trying to get the thing to work than smoking!

when it does connect its a rush to change the settings on the probes and then i just switch the phone off now and have to keep going back to the smoker to check the temperature, would like to get the 2 extra probes but i im finding it difficult to hand over any money to a manufacturer that ive just purchased a  totally useless "wireless" piece of kit from

it does state on the website it is compatible with the HTC one m8..TRUST ME ITS NOT!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





sadly the cost of returning it means its just not an option, so im stuck with it


----------



## justplainbob (May 18, 2015)

Good afternoon,

Thank you for contacting us. Unfortunately, the ET-735 isn't compatible with the Galaxy S6 yet,  but we're working on it.
 

   _Thank you,   _
_   Martina _


----------



## plimtuna (May 19, 2015)

A month in and time for a new report.

I am still having issues.  I have given up on using it with my Samsung S5, but I still use it with my Samsung Tab 3.

Connectivity is hit or miss, no difference if I am 5 feet away or 25 feet away.  It comes and goes.  Close the app, reopen, wait to see if the device it self is recognized, if yes, then wait to see  if the obviously plugged in probes are recognized.  

the temperature accuracy is not an issue, it seems quite accurate.

Connectivity is the issue and continues to be.

I have not noticed any updates to the application.  Has anyone else noticed updates or version numbers?


----------



## msuiceman (May 23, 2015)

I really hope they get a Bluetooth or wifi version that is stable... that would be the absolute ticket for my setup.


----------



## rsnovi (May 24, 2015)

I have been using the 735 all night with the iPhone.  Still working well.


----------



## msuiceman (May 24, 2015)

I have a LOT of Bluetooth devices sitting around at home that I could use, if my main phone gives me issues. lots of prior generation smartphones, a few tablets, etc. maybe when one of my 732s or 733s go out, I will give one of these a whirl.


----------



## rsnovi (May 24, 2015)

I was in the back basement and lost connection.  The problem is that if the unit loses connection after a period of time it shuts down the Bluetooth communication for good and I have to go to the unit and turn it back on.  Probably does this to save battery.  I would prefer the timeout to be much longer than what it is.


----------



## bmaddox (May 26, 2015)

MSUICEMAN said:


> I really hope they get a Bluetooth or wifi version that is stable... that would be the absolute ticket for my setup.


I wouldn't anticipate a stable bluetooth unit any time soon. The signal strength on bluetooth devices is just too weak. Wifi can work great if you have a strong enough network but most of the current wifi thermos are double or triple the cost of bluetooth or rf units. For now I will stick with rf devices as they work great at my house.


----------



## msuiceman (May 26, 2015)

my et-732 works marginally for my setup, but good enough connection in my back family room that I can follow whats going on. every now and then i'll briefly lose signal, but it will come back within a minute or two (though the unit chirps annoyingly).

my et-7 doesn't have nearly the range, so that is in backup duty.  I have pretty good wifi on my entire property, as my garage is somewhat my man cave.


----------



## dreadylock (May 30, 2015)

i got this ET-735 earlier this month and cannot keep a connection with my galaxy note 3 w/ lollipop (android 5)

i have to leave my phone about 15 -20 feet from unit and still every now and then loose connection to probes

and maybe unit

temps are pretty much accurate when it works.

my bedroom is 20ft from where my smoker is but on a second floor and i works as long as its by an open window

some times i loose connection

 i also found out the app will not work with my tablet (motorola zoom  w last firmware i think 4.2) i'll try with my wifes galaxy note 10.1 later


----------



## tjohnson (May 31, 2015)

I keep reporting any issues found to Maverick

They have told me to tell members to update the app


----------



## dreadylock (May 31, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> I keep reporting any issues found to Maverick
> 
> They have told me to tell members to update the app


i tried that but there is no update at Google play. i have always had version 1.2 same version on Google  play

is there another version somewhere else or is this there way of showing they don't know how to fix it. Also i cannoy find an install it on my tablet galaxy note 10.1


----------



## homeruk (Jun 1, 2015)

seems a cop out by the manufacturer telling the end mug user to update the software when there is no update available!!


----------



## matttucker (Jun 30, 2015)

Just received my Maverick ET-735 last week (ordered off of Amazon....should have ordered from a Forum member). I wanted to use it with my new UDS builds that we are completing, and had really high hopes for this product. Unfortunately, it appears i have been let down. I can't seem to get the app to connect with the transmitter, and when i do, it tells me there are no probes connected.  The fact that it ships without an instruction guide, is pretty comical (as how can i read an instruction manual on my phone, while fumbling through app and phone settings. My only regret is that I didn't keep the box, so i could return the product (tossed it in a bit of drunken competition bbq rage). I might try it with another phone or two (I was trying to use it with a Samsung Galaxy S5 Active....and got no love), just to see.....but as of right now, i am not impressed at all.

I did breakdown, that same day after discovering the ET-735 may be more hassle than it is worth given the software, and purchase an ET-733. I fired that up right away, and had no issues. However, several at the BBQ comp that I was at told me that they can't use wireless mavericks because they will pick up other competitors sensors. That exact issue was what i was trying to avoid by purchasing the ET-735 (well that and being able to monitor 4 probes would have been cool).

--Matt Tucker


----------



## dreadylock (Sep 15, 2015)

worst maverick device yet

i get no device and sometimes probe disconnects with new version 1.5

sammy note 5. i think i'll just chock this one up to fail device and try a igrill2

thanks to all


----------



## wade (Sep 15, 2015)

MattTucker said:


> I did breakdown, that same day after discovering the ET-735 may be more hassle than it is worth given the software, and purchase an ET-733. I fired that up right away, and had no issues. However, several at the BBQ comp that I was at told me that they can't use wireless mavericks because they will pick up other competitors sensors.
> 
> --Matt Tucker


I don't think that is correct. I regularly run 4 or 5 ET-732/733s together and once they are initially paired when you switch them on they stay paired. I have never has a problem with them connecting with other pairs. I was in Grillsock a few weeks ago in Bristol (a large UK BBQ event) and most of the competition teams there were using Mavericks.


----------



## plimtuna (Sep 16, 2015)

I have battled with mine since the week they shipped.  The key for me was the phone I was using.  The Android simply does not work.  However, on my iphone 5 and iPad mini (v.1) it works fine. 

I use it with all four probes plugged.

this last week a new problem emerged, my 3rd port no longer reads correctly, it says - 5 F.  Which I am sure is wrong as I live in the desert in Arizona.

Battery life is pretty darn good I have to say.  I have left it on for a day several times and it still works.  only changed batteries 1 in last 4 months.


----------



## msuiceman (Sep 16, 2015)

what kind of range are you getting on it? and what android phone(s) did you try? seems like at least a Samsung compatibility issue, if not more from what I have read.


----------



## plimtuna (Sep 17, 2015)

Yes, I have Samsung devices, and S5 and a Tab 3.  it just doesn't work with those.

Range from iPhone and iPad is average of 30 feet with up to 40 at times.


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 18, 2015)

plimtuna, glad to hear that you were able to reinstalled on your tablet and it's working fine,  I can totally understand the frustration you were going through!   As for me I'm sticking with my Maverick ET-733 no problems so far.    As always Happy Smokin' :yahoo:

-Joe


----------



## mtbken (Jan 7, 2016)

I was really excited to get this from Todd.  Sort of a "Xmas gift for me!" Unfortunately, I am having similar issues. I am running Andriod 5.1.1 on a oneplus1 phone.  I have not tried it on an idevice, but after reading this thread, I will try that along with maybe a tablet or two and report back. 

My main reason for the purchase was really the 4 probes. I dont see any other Mav's with that ability. Also the fact that it will support swapping probes with my existing 732 and the hybrid ability.

The issue I run into is it does not seem to want to connect.  The version of the App is 1.5.

Hopefully Todd can shake up the Maverick folks!  yes, I totally agree, WIFI would be amazing!  

There is a bbqguru cyberq that runs WIFI but that is 400 bucks! (As much as my MES40)

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## msuiceman (Jan 7, 2016)

I almost bought one from amazon, it was their deal of the day for 50 bucks.... but I just couldn't knowing the issues people are having with them. I need about 75' of range, or at least the ability to connect at the very least and I can craft a workaround. but drops and people having issues connecting at all ruin it for me.

I really need a new thermo also, as my 732 is on its last legs due to abuse and my 733 is on the fritz for some reason (keeps on losing signal).


----------



## mtbken (Jan 8, 2016)

So here is an update.  I have tried with 4 devices now.  The only one that consistently works is a Samsung S6 running Andriod 5.1.1

The other devices include an ipad mini running 7.1.2 ios, the one plus 1 running 5.1.1 and a Google Nexus 7 2013 version running 5.1.1.

It would be great to get the other devices running . I do see on the Maverick since that they list devices compatible. 

http://www.maverickhousewares.com/app-enabled-thermometers#/et-735-bluetoothbarbecuethermometer/

It makes no sense why my other devices, especially the ipad mini does not work!

I will continue to test a bit more.  Hopefully Todd can pass this to the rep!

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## mtbken (Jan 18, 2016)

I have called Maverick 3 times.  They have not been able to fix, and the person they were escalating to has not called either.  We might have a thermometer going back. :


----------



## mtbken (Jan 21, 2016)

no word from Maverick. Going back.  I guess I will save up for a cyberQ!  Let me know how I should proceed Todd!


----------



## mtbken (Feb 3, 2016)

No word on a return yet :(  On a whim, I grabbed an old Samsung S4.  It worked as well. Somehow, this is locked into Samy and iphones.  And only certain ones. I did notice they have a list on the website now.  If I would had seen this before, I would not have jumped at it.  Even at the great deal I got from Todd and Amaze-N-Smoke.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## jimmie zee (Aug 28, 2016)

Will not pair up with my iPad, does every now and again with my IPhone 4s.. Pairs up fine with my wifes Samsung tablet but shows "probes" not connected.. This is my second weekend using it and I'm done with this piece of crap... I believe the problem to be with the transmitter.. Going back to the 732, it was reliable and accurate, with refreshed temps and worked anywhere in my house.. Blue tooth is junk on this piece of crap...


----------



## homeruk (Aug 30, 2016)

mine worked for a whole day! after a year! when i updated to the new version of software so i bought another 2 probes for it..then it has not worked since..same problems..total piece of junk, the really bad point it you cant adjust any temps without connecting to it so it is actually worse than useless as you cant even use it as a standalone device

no more Bluetooth wireless probes for me ever!!!


----------



## jalsmyth (Jul 26, 2017)

maverick et735 doesn't work with samsung 7  ?


----------

